# Ugly Betty's



## slowmo77 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok we always see the threads with the nicest bud pics right? well i wanna see something else. i want every bud to have a chance to be shown in all its glory.. we've all had'em lie if you want to but you know its true.. the little plants that won't die, the ones that just wont stop.. show me your ugliest plant. 

i've had plants look dead and then pop right back, and i let them grow just to see what they became. i have one now that just died but it was a trooper. it was a reveg that went very wrong at some point.. i'll post a pic shortly. lets see yours


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 2, 2009)

OK, you asked for it 




This is an Ice sprout.  It popped a tail 5 days ago, the husk fell off exposing the first 2 leaves 3 days ago at which point it went under the CFL veg lights.  It looked like this this morning, 3 full light cycles of veg later.

I've been having such a hard time sprouting many of the beans I got from .nl

Just because I'm so frustrated, I dragged out a handful of bagseeds, dumped half into jungle growth pro and half in plain old topsoil.  All six up, about 2 inches high fter 2 days under veg lights.

I'm beginning to suspect the seeds, you think


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2009)

heres some GREEN MOJO art, that 'she' will point her perkys' upwards.:hubba:...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

:ciao: Art...i too had a bad run with .nl seeds.  I leaned towards my  fault..but  Lately I have been reading more people haveing troubles with their beans from them..out of the 5 "ICE"   i have 2 that sprouted.."chrystal" 3 of 5 well  Hope they turn for the better for you 




			
				ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> OK, you asked for it
> 
> View attachment 95396
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 2, 2009)

Dang Slowmo77 that plant is something a mother and father could only love


----------



## nvthis (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread started a day too late. Already chopped the nasty yellow leaves, but here's what's left... 

p.s 20 for 20 germ rate for me from .nl


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> This thread started a day too late. Already chopped the nasty yellow leaves, but here's what's left...
> 
> p.s 20 for 20 germ rate for me from .nl


 

was that on the "ICE"?  thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> Ok we always see the threads with the nicest bud pics right? well i wanna see something else. i want every bud to have a chance to be shown in all its glory.. we've all had'em lie if you want to but you know its true.. the little plants that won't die, the ones that just wont stop.. show me your ugliest plant.
> 
> i've had plants look dead and then pop right back, and i let them grow just to see what they became. i have one now that just died but it was a trooper. it was a reveg that went very wrong at some point.. i'll post a pic shortly. lets see yours


 
*
That Plant Looks like CRAP!!!!
*
:ciao:   friend...here is my newly named "*UGLY* *BETTY*"  and was almost pulled for room..But for some reason wanted to see if she grew out of it..and it looks like she is..she is a clone that  started ok..then grew 3 fingers  like she was either  flipping me the bird...or  telling me I am #1 :rofl:  and then went to 1 finger...and was on the way out..and had forgot about her in the back of veg room  and here she is this morning...still ugly..but  looks to be changeing..I have done some wild things to some plants  and have killed many..but  never thaught anyone would want to see a Crapy plant...thats why i dont visit sick plant section much..i want to tell them to toss and restart..so  whats next *slowmo*...Hermies..and what they have done to you and or your room?.. 

have a Great day


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 3, 2009)

we all have this dark side we don't like to talk about.. the side that says i wonder what will happen if? we all wanna see something new and interesting. its like lookin at a car accident on the side of the highway.. we hope everyones ok but secretly wanna see blood.. same thing here i just wanna see some bud (crazy plants). i always have a plant thats a freak for one reason or another.. i'll see if i can find some pics of past strange plants i''ve had.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 3, 2009)

ugly betty???, heck 4u, i'd say more Frankenstein.:rofl:. thats one ugly baby....bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

I know  was ammbarresed  to post  but  *slowmo  *is good friend..and agree with him..we dont show the crap  huh?  but thanks *slow  *for helping new people here know we that have a few Harvest have Bad ones too  we just choose to photo the nice ones..and now that i have posted " UGLY BETTY" i will fallow up in here with her if you dont mind *slowmo77*.. 


Remmeber the story of the "Ugly Duckling" ?


----------



## jungle (Jan 3, 2009)

nvthis.......wow you even had to hog tie it......hope it doesn't get loose...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, didn't hit her with feed soon enough. Got nute def and turned all yellow on me. Had to pull it over to get some light to the bottom green shoots . Was just gonna toss it but it was the first to sex out fem. ( I swear, it just shot up hairs to save it's own life..) but check out the weak top.. None of the others are even close to sexing. Sorry about the red arrows, but this pic was also sent to a friend of mine yesterday ( red arrows definitely ... needed )


----------



## nvthis (Jan 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> was that on the "ICE"? thanks


 
Naw, this one was the Bomb from .nl


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 3, 2009)

*this picture brings back memorys (bad ones) i might add.*
*this one has definetly been added to the trash bin!...bless*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *this picture brings back memorys (bad ones) i might add.*
> *this one has definetly been added to the trash bin!...bless*


 




 ...what did you do...or didnt do?  That looks like a classic case of neglect..:rofl:  and is ponishable by :cop: :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Naw, this one was the Bomb from .nl


 
Have got any " ICE " fom Them?


----------



## Alistair (Jan 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke, some of those leaves aren't serrated.  How's that?


----------



## nvthis (Jan 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Have got any " ICE " fom Them?


 
Never have, but I would give it a shot if I had the beans..


----------



## leafminer (Jan 6, 2009)

4u2smoke, that plant looks like a mutated strain, if it were mine I would be lavishing TLC on it because who knows what it may smoke like? Or maybe it could be bred back to enhance that weird leaf type so you end up with weed that doesn't look at all like weed! Hahaha


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok im not gonna lie.. i smoke to much pot.. there i said it.. i forgot all about this thread. sorry it happens sometimes.. i just harvested a sativa and it makes me kinda loopy. i have another plant im gonna post a pic of in just a few minutes.. its got problems.. not sure what it came from i started a few seeds and forgot to lable them so now they are nameless plants. anyway i'll post the pic in a few.. 

and i do mean a few 4u.. not days this time. i hope


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 6, 2009)

hey 4u post away man. i'll get posting updates on this last ugly baby.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> 4u2sm0ke, some of those leaves aren't serrated. How's that?


 

Wierdest thing Huh?  Honestly..it was one of the 6 clones i took from My Monster White Widow..Ill post you up some pics  this weekend..it is turning around..but the node formation is wacked!!! If i didnt see it  change i would not of thaught it was MJ  ..


----------



## Alistair (Jan 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke, that is weird.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya thats some crazy growth 4u.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *slowmo77*  wasnt going to post untill this weekend  but she is changing fast  so thaught I would throw you some pics


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

i wonder what caused it to do grow like that.. it seems to have came around but still thats nuts how it had those leaves like that.. at what stage of growth did you take the cuttin?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

i tookthe clones at 8 weeks after Veg..This is the only one that did this..I have read everywhere trying to figure out what caused it..lol..people say they have seen it b4  but from seed not clone..So im stumped..and am glad i kept it..I will say  that at the bottom  some new growth is looking like its Flipping me the BIRD again:rofl:  we will :watchplant:


----------



## andy52 (Jan 7, 2009)

that is one strange looking plant.i would nurture it just to see what becomes of it.good luck
  artvandolay,i forget what strain i got awhile back from .nl,but it took them almost 2 weeks to pop.after they popped,they grew into some fine plants.anybody else had seeds take that long to pop?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

weird, it would be cool if you could bring out that pheno out in later generations. the ultimate in stealth mj brought to you by 4u2sm0ke.. if that lower branch gives you any problems let me know.. we'll make it rethink shootin you a bird.:chuck: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> that is one strange looking plant.i would nurture it just to see what becomes of it.good luck
> artvandolay,i forget what strain i got awhile back from .nl,but it took them almost 2 weeks to pop.after they popped,they grew into some fine plants.anybody else had seeds take that long to pop?


 

   2 weeks....I throw mine in the soil..if it ain up in 4 days..its gone..:rofl:  you have some serious paitents *andy*.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

im the same way.. they only have a few days to do something or i toss them out.. 2 weeks is crazy. your a better man than me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> weird, it would be cool if you could bring out that pheno out in later generations. the ultimate in stealth mj brought to you by 4u2sm0ke.. if that lower branch gives you any problems let me know.. we'll make it rethink shootin you a bird.:chuck: :rofl:


 


:giggle: I will my friend...i think i will clone that one in my single bubble cloner  and see if it does the same thing..as well as some others..Im really Hopeing that someone will chime in and shed ..lol..shed....some light here 4me..untill then we will :watchplant:  and learn


And it seems you got some BoyZ too..:chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow...:ciao:  slowmo  my friend..took me a while to find the thread again...well I did just as i said ..I have cloned her and her girl is doing well so far..I just Harvested her at 8 and a half weeks..I still think shes ugly..and she stinks bad too:giggle:  will let ya know how she smokes.

I am Glad I kept her  looks to yield a good half oz:aok:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ugly Betty isn't too Ugly ...I wouldn't kick her out of the shed for dropping leaves  ...I'd say that's a fine harvest for such a...well, ugly lady  ...:ROTFL: Good Work 4u , Keep it UP and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 22, 2011)

4u

I know it was 10 months ago.

Do you remember how she smoked?

Did the cutting you took from her grow normally?

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 22, 2011)

i don't think 4u is around anymore is he? not around here i mean


----------



## Hick (Jan 23, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i don't think 4u is around anymore is he? not around here i mean



haven't seen burnin123 since the crash. Anyone have contact with him?
Let him know we're askin' 'bout him


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Friends and Happy Smokeing..:bong:

*HIE*...I think She was one I mixed in a HAsh Batch...And yes the clipping did grow out Normal...nice to se you..hope all is well with you and yours

*slowmo*...havent seen you in a while ourselfs...This *4u2*..Green mojo for the RRF grow my friend..take care and be safe..

*Hick*..Thanks Brother:48:..Seen some Boys flinging a Line yesturda as it was nice here...Hope ya not to busy working this site back to health..Im sure you will...Say  .....*Ray **Jay *and I was just asking about your HAsh washing machine last night..Have ya got that thread up and running?..we looking to find one those Old ..(like you).....washing machines...we need Guide..Be Good..and if ya cant be good...then be good at it


----------

